# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  We are a group of high school students leading a 3D printing intensive at our school.

## vikas

Hi, we are a group of high-school students in Cleveland running a project on 3D printing called the "3D Printing X-term". We will be building three Prusa i3s during the two-week intensive from late May through early June. After, we'll be donating two of the printers to the school's art department.

We had the idea for this after visiting a company called Quirky last year during the "Entrepreneurship X-term". We talked to them about the printers they had there, commercial and production, and they showed us how they worked and what they used them for. We thought it would be cool to have these printers at our school.

In order to fundraise for all this, we’ve been running a raffle. There are over $2000 worth of prizes, the top tier being one of the three printers that we build. Tickets are only $5 each, and are cheaper when purchased in larger increments. All of the money goes towards buying required hardware and filament, and towards other necessary budgets (food, transportation, etc.). If we raise enough, we will not only equip the school with two Prusa i3s, but we’ll also be able to purchase a 3D scanner.
If you guys are interested in winning an assembled Prusa i3 printer, or any of the other listed prizes, buy tickets and support us. Also make sure to check out our website below.

Ask us questions! We also wanted to know of any scanner recommendations...

https://rafflecreator.com/pages/1510/3d-printer-x-term[1]

http://hotextruders.com[2]

----------


## RedSox2013

This is awesome.  I'm so happy to see High school students paying attention t this technology.  How much are you guys trying to raise.  Please keep us updated as to how everything goes and the progress you make over the coming week!

John

----------


## RobH2

I'll be happy to buy a few tickets. Good luck with the Raffle and enjoy your printers once you donate them. Then, continue to participate with us here and post photos of your progress.

Edit: I bought 5 tickets. Good luck...

----------


## vikas

> This is awesome.  I'm so happy to see High school students paying attention t this technology.  How much are you guys trying to raise.  Please keep us updated as to how everything goes and the progress you make over the coming week!
> 
> John


We are raising as much as we can right now. We have enough now to purchase the parts for three printers and a scanner, and then enough left over for aux. costs like filament (and other necessities like food, transportation, etc.).

I'll post updates! Also make sure to check out our website above for more blog updates and other stuff.

----------


## vikas

Thank you so much, Rob! We'll be posting updates on our website above, but I'll also post here for you guys.

----------


## KrypTONight

I see that it says you didn't reach your goal  :Frown:   Is that true?

----------


## vikas

> I see that it says you didn't reach your goal   Is that true?


To an extent. We managed to raise funds from other sources as well, so we have raised $6000 total (well past our goal).

----------

